# Best Diet Whey Protein



## mhalpin13 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello all...

Ive been taking PHD diet whey and i was thinking is this the best or am i paying for the name, yes its helping me but is there better value products out there that im missing ?

help and advice would be great thank you

Michael


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

protien is 4 calories per gram. So its the fat content and carbs you have to watch. Its the cla, green tea and extras in phd diet whey your paying for.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

PHD Diet Whey is an excellent product, but long term taking a bulk powdered Whey and then some fat burners might be more cost effective, although for the faff factors....


----------



## mhalpin13 (Jun 23, 2011)

im taking PHD cla tablets at the mo also....

i was thinking

gold 100% whey or reflex instant whey ??

or is the diet whey the way forward for cutting and getting protein in me?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Diet is your No1 concern, then back that up with a good quality protein supplement.

Once your diet is in check, tweaking it will enable to reach your goals whether that's gaining size of reducing Body fat levels, Obviously this can be aided with supplements also,


----------

